# Feeding Tarantulas Mice?



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

So I've been reading one of my books on Tarantulas _(Tarantulas & Scorpions in Captivity - Russ Gurley)_ and it mentions several times about feeding the occasional pinky to certain species of adult Tarantula or to adult females in preperation for breeding.

I haven't really heard much about pinkies being fed to Tarantulas, apart from the occasional YouTube video (and YouTube isn't always the perfect place for an accurate care guide...)

Do any of you guys feed your T's pinkies, or something similar? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with it but IMHO it is a pointless exercise as insects can and do provide a nutritional balanced diet (and insects are much cheaper. 

The main reason why i dont is the aftermath of putrid food bolas that will stink the house out and attract Phorid flies if not immediately removed.

Im lazy in that i open the tub and drop in varying amounts of red runner cockroaches and then forget them. No need to worry about of the spider is in premoult etc if the RR are still there in 2-4 weeks later when i check then they are removed and the spider is not fed for several weeks/months or until it moults.
This is something that i couldnt do if i fed the spider rodents


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Certainly won't do anything harm. I fed my adult Theraphosa Stirmi a fish once. Took her over 24hrs to eat it and then was right for ages.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> There is nothing wrong with it but IMHO it is a pointless exercise as insects can and do provide a nutritional balanced diet (and insects are much cheaper.
> 
> The main reason why i dont is the aftermath of putrid food bolas that will stink the house out and attract Phorid flies if not immediately removed...


Yeah, that's a fair point haha.



Basin79 said:


> Certainly won't do anything harm. I fed my adult Theraphosa Stirmi a fish once. Took her over 24hrs to eat it and then was right for ages.
> ..


Very cool photos! : victory:


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

My T's never touched anything that wasn't alive, I never actually tried but I wouldn't want to tbh for reasons stated. I want a nice easy job feeding and cleaning up:2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sickone said:


> My T's never touched anything that wasn't alive, I never actually tried but I wouldn't want to tbh for reasons stated. I want a nice easy job feeding and cleaning up:2thumb:


This.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Basin79 said:


> Certainly won't do anything harm. I fed my adult Theraphosa Stirmi a fish once. Took her over 24hrs to eat it and then was right for ages.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


What amazes me there is that the bones and everything are gone. Not just the meat, just a sack of scales left at the end!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of the 'old timers' may remember the name Robert Bustard? 

I know he used to feed his Tarantulas mice on a fairly regular basis and his grew to fairly sizable proportions.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Addymk2 said:


> What amazes me there is that the bones and everything are gone. Not just the meat, just a sack of scales left at the end!


Yeah me too. 
How are they able to eat, break down bones, especially the fish? Not the easiest of things to eat I wouldn't have thought... especially with only two fangs? Are the inner mouth parts only soft tissue?
Do you feed live rodents (not for me, I might add) or dead thawed food?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Yeah me too.
> How are they able to eat, break down bones, especially the fish? Not the easiest of things to eat I wouldn't have thought... especially with only two fangs? Are the inner mouth parts only soft tissue?
> Do you feed live rodents (not for me, I might add) or dead thawed food?


There is absolutely no need to feed live vertebrates.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> There is absolutely no need to feed live vertebrates.


Totally agree mate! :2thumb: 
Just wondered if they would still take dead, unmoving food items, suppose it depends on the individual T eh?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Totally agree mate! :2thumb:
> Just wondered if they would still take dead, unmoving food items, suppose it depends on the individual T eh?


They'll take them no problem. So long as they find them.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks mate, might even try my Lasiodora parahybana with one. Pinkie or fluff best?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Thanks mate, might even try my Lasiodora parahybana with one. Pinkie or fluff best?


It's up to you. The T won't bother which.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> Thanks mate, might even try my Lasiodora parahybana with one. Pinkie or fluff best?


I would go with pinks as they havent got solid bones at that age, its more like soft gristle where as fluffs have softish bones. 
As an educated guess (and from what i have read) there will not be much, if any, remains from pinkies but there would definitely would be some remains in the food bolas from fluffs (bones and possibly the fine hair)


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Read somewhere recently that feeding mice to often to T's can cause problems shedding, but cant find the article now.:blush:
Anyone heard this before, due to too much calcium I believe?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> Read somewhere recently that feeding mice to often to T's can cause problems shedding, but cant find the article now.:blush:
> Anyone heard this before, due to too much calcium I believe?




Absolute total crap. :censor:


This rubbish has been going around for many years with no basis in fact whatsoever :banghead:

An article by Stan Schulze, author of The Tarantula keepers Guide . . . MYTHS: MICE CALCIUM AND MOLTING

I would also suggest that this paper be read  . . . . . https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...pOEz_Uy9PWKg4cQKw&sig2=wBWJrZI5CSgX-ZIqGCKKVg


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok thanks Peter, will read those later.
cheers.


----------

